# 7dp5dt - If I'm not pregnant would I get a period?



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi there, something is baffling me at the moment....

I had a medicated FET cycle and am on progesterone pessaries and oestrogen pills.

My question is, if I'm not pregnant, should I expect a period while takng all this medication or would it only come once I stop them if I get a negative preg test on saturday.

Just stressing, and would rather be prepared for the possibility.... does anyone know?

xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I asked the nurse this question yesterday and she said to me some ppl do get there period in the 2ww and some get it a few days after the negative preg test, im on a lot of progesterone tho so she said i prob wouldnt get my period until i stop taking the progesterone x x


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

If you are on progesterone & estrogen you should NOT get your period (it is like being on high-dose birth control pills). Normally you'd only get your period after stopping, often about 3 days later but it varies widely. If you do get your period even before the end of meds, it is a sign that you probably are not taking enough progesterone. Even if you take a lot, some ladies have problems metabolising it, so just the dosage is not enough to know!

Good luck, hoping you get no period because the tests are positive!


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Bexar - how are you doing?? any more symptons? I have had none the last couple of days so not as positive as I was 

thanks for the info - that makes sense - why are you on more progesterone than usual? 

Thanks Theodora - at least that puts my mind at rest so I know either way, my clinic aren't very good at giving me information!

BTW - have either of you charted BBT after ET?

xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I doubt that temperature would help in such an early stage of being PUPO, but who knows?? 

I know it is very very difficult, but unfortunately you just have to wait. I think that's the worst part of the whole experience!!!   

People have no symptoms & are pregnant, tons of symptoms but are not... very frustrating...

You can second-guess every twinge & change & spotting & so on, but the only way to really know is blood tests (way more certain than urine testing). Hang in there!!


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

thanks Theodora - sorry to be thick but what is PUPO?

I know, my rational side tells me to stop analysing everything but it's so hard!


xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Ha, when you do a transfer you are "pupo" - pregnant until proved otherwise!! Sorry for the acronym, I try to avoid them mostly...

If you can take the pressure, you could do daily urine tests & wait for it to change. Personally I would go nuts doing that, too much negativity even if rationally one knows it is too early to tell!!

I've had negative pee tests on d10p3dt, then postive bloods on d12. Blood is the way to go.


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

No thanks - i agree - that would drive me crazy - I'm going to wait it out until Saturday and hope for the best.

Congratulations Theodora - how far along are you? xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not, unfortunately it was another "chemical" pregnancy. Waiting for a frozen cycle now, not very patient -- but easier than 2ww! Ta.


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi aw1 no more symptoms just all the cramping on tuesday and nothing since :/ im on more progesterone because my last ivf cycle i miscaried at 7 weeks and so its just for extra support incsase its positive (which i dnt think it will be) x x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Theodora - sorry to hear this - will keep my fingers crossed for you this time - I agree, waiting to start is bad but not as bad as the 2ww!

Bexar - that's the same as me - nothing really since Tuesday... 

When are you going to wait to test til now?

xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I dunno a mite test sat or sun lol x x


----------

